# threads displaying backwards



## ccooperev (Apr 24, 2001)

My profile has display oldest threads first chosen but the forum is presenting the opposite and is displaying the most recent threads first.

Any ideas?


----------



## David Bott (Jan 1, 1999)

Try to clear your cookie for TiVo Community and then log back in to reset them.

Just a guess for I have not heard or seen this before.


----------



## ccooperev (Apr 24, 2001)

David Bott said:


> Try to clear your cookie for TiVo Community and then log back in to reset them.
> 
> Just a guess for I have not heard or seen this before.


Still doing it. I cleared cookies, closed browser and came back and logged in and threads are displaying newest first.


----------



## Fofer (Oct 29, 2000)

Click this button:


----------

